# The Brotherhood Of Iron



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont know if the chapter name's already taken, im sure ive heard it from somewhere :laugh: im painting this lot for a friend, theres two tac squads, a dreadnought, an assualt squad and a command squad, he basicly handed me a load of models and said "do something with these" xD so i came up with this, i wanted a proper "industrial" look to them, and will be basing them with that non-slip metal sheety thing if i can ever find a place that sells it :L 

Converted metal seargeant:

















Lascannon!!!!

















WIP tac marine:

















Let us know what you think! :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good start, and I'll be following this project log with intrest .


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the idea of using the caution stripes for trim. However, it looks like you need to be a little more careful with them (the yellow and the black seem to be different sizes on most of them, it pays off to take a little extra time going back over your lines!) but in general, its a interesting paint scheme. Also, the models could use a little bit of highlight -- since you already used a dark wash, just go back over the raised areas/edges with the basecoat and you'll get some subtle highlights that will really make your models pop at a tabletop level. 

Hope this helps! I'm excited to see more soon!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, thanks for the advice, ill go and do some highlights, blazing orange im thinking > does anybody know where i can buy the sheeted steel stuff? or even know what its called? xD


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the scheme- Great and original painting! I will follow this awesomeness


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Never seen hazard lines on a marine like that. Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Salio said:


> I like the idea of using the caution stripes for trim. However, it looks like you need to be a little more careful with them (the yellow and the black seem to be different sizes on most of them, it pays off to take a little extra time going back over your lines!) but in general, its a interesting paint scheme. Also, the models could use a little bit of highlight -- since you already used a dark wash, just go back over the raised areas/edges with the basecoat and you'll get some subtle highlights that will really make your models pop at a tabletop level.
> 
> Hope this helps! I'm excited to see more soon!


What he said! I also really like the hazard lines - can't wait to see the scheme applied to a Dreadnought!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a broken record but I am going to give a third to what Salio said. Other than that mate you have a fantastic, original scheme! Keep up the good work and I will be following this log closely.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

oh nice models.  Im fearly certain no Chapter bear that name so far. ^^


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Update time! 

















Ive finished the WIP from before, and have started the next one - a biker with the melta metal thingy :S he gave this one to me as a complete wreck, as you can se here:








Im debating turning this wreck into a chopper conversion aswell, does anybody know of a site that sells 4mm rod of somekind?

Heres the box of stuff to do









im having a bit of trouble with these highlights though, i went back and tried to do some on the lascannon, but it looked a tad dodgy, do i do the highlights then rewash it or do i do them on top of the current wash and leave it as is?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the dirty marines... + rep


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I have made progress on the bike today, turning a complete wreck into something kind of recocnisable, still need to do A LOT of gapfilling, and ive yet to glue the front wheels to the poles (btw, +rep for somebody that guesses what i used)  but here it is anyway xD









ive also nearly done another marine, but i could still use that advivce with the highlights  









Thanks for the rep and encouragement aswell guys, in a note of the dreadnought ill probably save that till after the first tac squad and the bike squad, give me somet to look foward to and possibly keep me motivated :laugh:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, its been quite a while since my last update, the last few months has seen me go through way too much shite for one person to deal with, but i have made minimal progress.

Decided on how im basing them;
Dreadnought:








Marines:

















The gear fragments on the floor were nicked from an old sewing machine, as were most of the rubble for the next few pieces of terrain which i have fashioned to go around them. Still waiting on painting and basing, as well as details adding.

















































any tips for improving the overall look of the terrain? think i might need to buy some more sand.

Group shot of what ive got done so far model wise:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

is the bike part art straws/paint brushes/****?

anyway.....nice work


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It will be really interesting to see that terrain painted up


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

-Khorne - It was made from a coathanger i cut up, ive still yet to do anything more with it xD

-Meldon- Here's one of the pieces. I textured the base using coffe granuals, i didnt expect them to dissolve in the pva but the texture came out flat i can place models on it easy and its pockmarked.

















Wee bit sloppy aint it? :laugh:

But i did paint one 

































































What do you think?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the look of the marines and the scenery. nice work!!

+rep

Rev


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it looks great, it really looks like a 40K pumping station
Maybe the flat metal piece would need some more paint though, did you undercoat it before you painted..??


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, i sprayed the whole thing black, tin bitz, then washed with devlan mud. I wasnt sure with it, personally think it looks a bit flat; what do you think, mabye a transfer? battle damage perhaps?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Woah, two updates in one day, this is like, a whole new kind of acheivment form me :O dont expect it very often :L

I've started the coffeefying process on another piece of terrain, only to now have ran out of coffee ¬¬









I aslo liked Meldons idea of it being a pumping station, i hadnt really thought about what it was, just sorta stuck tubing everywhere :L But now i have started work on a "master station" kinda thing, ignore the masking tape, the tube is from an irrigation system i got in poundland and is incredibly bendy; as such, i have to tape it down while the glue sets :L 

Front:








Back:








Side:


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it most of all needs another layer of paint on it. Right now the paint looks a bit smudged out. And the new master pumping stations looks great. Maybe you could add some form for communications array to it and maybe something that looks like controls. Just so it really looks like it´s the master station.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Liking a lot the industrial looks of the Brotherhood , subscribing to this thread


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work, especially on the homemade scenery, really compliments the feel of the models

cheers

edd


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and kind words guys.
Meldon - As suggested i've given the big flat panel another coat of paint, i think it looks better but i can still see brush strokes, any advice? D:









Also, i liked your idea about the comms array and control panel, so, tada!

































Im making slow progress as my last two nights have been spent drinking instead of 'warhammering?' (if thats a word) :s

Whatcha think?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm, I think it can be a bit hard to get rid of the brushstrokes with a normal brush. If you take a old brush or a stippling brush and dot the paint on you should get a bit more texture to the wall. THe comms tower looks great, maybe get some antennas stiking out from the side of it so it looks a bit more hi-techy.

I think that is gona be a great piece terrain when it´s done!


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

I really likenthe industrial look to this army, the marines are great with all the hazard markings. The terrain is looking good too. I would suggest adding a bit of damage to it though, some bullet holes here and there, that kinda thing!
Did I real right, you used coffee for the base! Doesn't that kinda stink the place out?!

ElTanko


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

ElTanko said:


> Did I real right, you used coffee for the base! Doesn't that kinda stink the place out?!
> 
> ElTanko


Thanks for the tip - ill dremel in some damage  and aye, you heard me, coffee, originally i was going to use it as gravel, but then as i said the damned granuals dissolved into a sludge type thing, i think it looks quite cool when it set though 

Meldon - Antenas coming up, as is the stippling brush!


----------

